# DC locals pixilating on 622 but not 510



## sbell1 (Mar 13, 2006)

My abc, cbs, fox, and nbc locals are having major pixilation problems when viewed on my 622 but not my 510. Just noticed today, April 20th. I have had 622 for a month and this just started. All other channels seem fine. I would think this is a dish problem and not the 622 except for the fact they are fine on my 510.

Any other DC local people having this problem. 

Thanks


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

sbell1 said:


> ... Any other DC local people having this problem.


 I'm in the DC area, but don't have a 622 yet. Of course, your locals on the 510 are by definition in SD. On your 622 the locals are available in HD from the Sat at 61.5.

Assuming that you are talking about the HD Sat locals pixilating, there would be no connection between that fact and the quality of the SD Sat locals on your 508.

For what it is worth, the SD DC Sat locals are just fine on our 942 and two 508's.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

any particular show and time? I record about a dozen programs off our locals each week, from AI to NCIS to Grey's Anatomy to the OC. What is something that pixelated, and how far into the show and if I have that recorded I'll check it.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 13, 2006)

I just noticed it this evening watching the news. It is just the network stations. It does it with channels 4, 5, 7, &9 (SD feeds not sure which satellite) as well as the same channels on the 6000 feeds from 61.5, It is not doing it on the 8000 channels.

It has been doing it all evening. Just started today.


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

same problem here. other HDs are fine just the DC SAT locals - vip 622 user

OTA HD locals are fine. SAT HD locals no good. Possible mpeg4 issue on dish's end?


----------



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

mine are pixelating as well both SD and HD - and I noticed on at least one show, the HD channel was showing a 4:3 picture.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Started happening to me on the Chicago SD locals when they put the Chicago HD locals up on 129 a few months ago. Coincidence? It was always perfect before that. I almost think it was a ploy to get people to investigate HD.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

alright, i have Alias and Invasion recorded from ABC, and plenty of CBS and Fox stuff from the Wed I can check. I did watch AI Tuesday and Wed nights, and nothing was wrong with them. 

does seem strange, but this is one of those reasons to have OTA


----------



## jcd4878 (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm in the DC area and none of my recordings in the last week came out pixelated. I just got the 622 last week.

-Jerry


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been watching a bunch of shows the past few days, and so far none have had "pixelation" issues. I've seen a different problem more like tearing, than pixelation, which only lasts a few seconds and sound is not interrupted, but even this problem seems to be less than it was a week ago. 

I'm recording off a mix of OTA and Sat, and AI was perfect this week, no wierdness. So not sure why you are having pixelation, unless your dish isn't lined up well, or a tree is blowing in front of the dish at times. 

I had been having signal problems during any kind of rain until I got the 622, when I had the tech check my dish alignment and change out my dp34 (it acted up at times, and was originally one that had been pulled from an install, but was all the tech had when he installed by 921). Ever since that bad dp34 was replaced, I haven't experienced the constant rain drops I've been having for 2 years with the 921. Why didn't I think about that bad dp34 being a possible problem before? sheesh !


----------



## bhodgins (Nov 29, 2005)

one thing to look out for ... if you prioritize your HD channels down to your local channel numbers, you could be seeing HD pixelation whereas the 510 wouldn't be pixelating because it's SD only. I don't remember exactly where the setting is, I think it's 6 for setup, 8 for locals, and then the sat local button.


----------



## jmf8 (Dec 12, 2003)

I just got a 622 and noticed the pixelation on the DC locals also. I wonder what the problem is...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jmf8 said:


> I just got a 622 and noticed the pixelation on the DC locals also. I wonder what the problem is...


My wife's 622 was installed on Monday, May 1st. She is noticing heavy pixilation and tearing on the local Chs 4, 5, 7, and 9. These are fine OTA... will call Dish tomorrow.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> ... will call Dish tomorrow.


I did call this morning (5/6/06) and got a helpful and well-spoken CSR. 

Bottom line, the problem is not among their "known issues" database. She took a detailed report and documented Channels, and signal strength on the appropriate 61.5 Transponder. (#5) *Two* trouble reports were submitted. One on the pixilization of the signals from the Sat and the other on the 622 itself.

I discussed this thread and she and I agreed that if this problem was area-wide in the DC area that they'd have many, many calls complaining. (In other words, this is not subtle issue and would be obvious to all!)

She suggested that I give it a week and if no improvement, call back and look to a 622 replacement. I agreed to do that.

EDIT: She did find a report of similar problems in Waco, TX.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> ...
> She suggested that I give it a week and if no improvement, call back and look to a 622 replacement. I agreed to do that. ...


UPDATE: The pixilization problem disappeared within a couple of hours of my reporting the problem to Dish. I took no action - no rebooting, etc.

The problem, which was never absent more than 5-10 minutes, has not reoccurred even once since that time.

I view *my problem* to be resolved.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Same hear. It's mainly channel 7 ABC. The locals look bad. Channel 4 especially. I also have lip sync problems on the HD locals. My OTA is fantastic.


----------



## daemon (Apr 24, 2006)

Last night's episode of Lost had pixlation on WJLA channel 7 multiple times. I noticed lip sync problems with NBC coverage of the Kentucky derby. My father-in-law says that all remote broadcasts of NBC in HD have lip sync problems. He has comcast.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Not to mention whenever I'm recording something the other tuners video is choppy as hell. This is my 2nd receiver with this problem.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

any of you guys having heat issues? fans in the 622 needing to kick into high while recording is going on? I'm in DC, and I record 2 shows all the time, and 3 on Wednesdays. The only problems I have aren't what I normally think of as pixellation, more like tearing, and the sound never drops. And I haven't been seeing it as badly lately. 

If it's not the 622 that is the cause of some of these issues, like what Virus described, all other possible factors need to be looked at as well. 

Virus, do you have the choppiness "every" time you record and watch at the same time? Do you have a switch in your setup? I had a bad dp34 for 2 years, never dawned on me it could be why I was having dropouts during bad weather, but I recalled it was given to me as suspect, and when my 622 was installed it was replaced, and I've had no problems with rain drops since


----------



## Terry2f (May 20, 2005)

sbell1 said:


> My abc, cbs, fox, and nbc locals are having major pixilation problems when viewed on my 622 but not my 510. Just noticed today, April 20th. I have had 622 for a month and this just started. All other channels seem fine. I would think this is a dish problem and not the 622 except for the fact they are fine on my 510.
> 
> Any other DC local people having this problem.
> 
> Thanks


I'm in the LA area and having major pixelation problems, mostly on channel 7 (ABC). Dish even came out and installed a sepatate dish for 129 to get better alignmenent but it's still bad. Any suggestions?


----------



## Joe V (May 17, 2006)

I was just reviewing this thread and thought I'd let you know that I too am having pixilization problems with the DC locals. I'm on my second 622 and the pixilization problems have occurred on both units. My OTA HD reception of the DC Locals are fantastic. I think the problem is more widespread than Dish is aware of. I just called them to file a trouble report and recommend that if any of you are experiencing similar problems to give them a call and make it a matter or record. Their Tech CSR's are very helpful.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Joe V said:


> I was just reviewing this thread and thought I'd let you know that I too am having pixilization problems with the DC locals. I'm on my second 622 and the pixilization problems have occurred on both units. My OTA HD reception of the DC Locals are fantastic. I think the problem is more widespread than Dish is aware of. I just called them to file a trouble report and recommend that if any of you are experiencing similar problems to give them a call and make it a matter or record. Their Tech CSR's are very helpful.


On May 6, 2006, I reported the same issue. Two trouble reports were initiated. Within three hours the problem was corrected - coincidence? - not to return until yesterday. (May 16th.) Will check today to see if still present and will call Dish if so.

Replacement 622 due to arrive today. Current unit lost HDMI after nine days, spontaneously reboots - four times yesterday. Freezes up sometime following multiple Skip Aheads, and on two occasions CH-4 and CH-9 Sat HD locals went dark - all other channels being normal.

This has been a terrible experience given the flawless 942 experience we have had.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> On May 6, 2006, I reported the same issue. Two trouble reports were initiated. Within three hours the problem was corrected - coincidence? - not to return until yesterday. (May 16th.) Will check today(5/17/06) to see if still present and will call Dish if so. ...


I did call Dish this morning to report the return of the pixilation.

CSR "Doug" said that he would "make a note of it."

Don't think I helped the situation with that call.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Yup. Our HD Locals via Dish aren't much. This is surprising to me as it has been my experience that, some buggy receiver software aside, Dish's PQ is usually quite good. I have emailed [email protected] about this issue. Hopefully they will get it fixed.

--Doug


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

datwell said:


> Yup. Our HD Locals via Dish aren't much. This is surprising to me as it has been my experience that, some buggy receiver software aside, Dish's PQ is usually quite good. I have emailed [email protected] about this issue. Hopefully they will get it fixed.


Doug,

Again, since the May 1st install of my wife's 622 the Sat HD locals have been fine except for pixilation on May 5 & 6 and now May 16 & 17. We are in the DC DMA. I did call Dish both times.

I do not see the pixilation OTA nor on my Sat HD locals on my 942 receiver. .


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

well, last night i finally experienced the bad pixelation. While watching American Idol, there were some stretches where a huge band of blur ran around the screen, and others where most of the screen was blurred. I was thinking low signal maybe, but sound was never interrupted. This would be the first time I've seen what I saw last night, and it did occur over and over thru the show. Will be interesting to see if House from last night has any similar problems, as well as the Unit, as those are the other sat HD recordings I made last night.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

This one just continues to amaze me - first, E* usually has decent PQ, this is an anomoly - but then to "fumble the football" like this with Verizon's FIOS spreading rapidily throughout the Washington, DC metro area simply flies in the face of all reason. Amazing. 

---Doug


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Doug,
> 
> Again, since the May 1st install of my wife's 622 the Sat HD locals have been fine except for pixilation on May 5 & 6 and now May 16 & 17. I did call Dish both times.


Dish replaced my wife's 622 today - for reasons not related to pixilation. The CSR, who seemed quite knowledgeable, says the pixilation is a know 622 *software* issue. I expressed skepticism because the complaint seemed to be not all DMA's - seems the only posts I recall have been re DC locals.

I see that the 622 is due for an firmware update tomorrow. Wonder what will be addressed?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Doug,
> 
> Again, since the May 1st install of my wife's 622 the Sat HD locals have been fine except for pixilation on May 5 & 6 and now May 16 & 17. I did call Dish both times.
> 
> I do not see the pixilation OTA nor on my Sat HD locals on my 942 receiver.


We replaced our 622 with another 622 on May17th.

Yesterday two of four HD locals from the Sat lost the picture but sound still present. Other two locals fine. Soft reboot solved. I did call Dish and noted this had happened twice on the first 622.

I just got off the phone with Dish. All four of our HD locals from the Sat just started severely pixilating. Looked OTA and there is no problem there. Tech indicated no known issue and originated a trouble report. This is a disapointment. See Post 14 above - when I called weeks ago the Rep said she was filling out *two* trouble reports.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

I am seeing severe pixelation on DC locals (Sat) as well. Also on a 622. Must be some problem in the bitstream?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

marcuscthomas said:


> I am seeing severe pixelation on DC locals (Sat) as well. Also on a 622. Must be some problem in the bitstream?


I suggest you call Dish and report the problem. I have called three times over the past month and each time it was as if they've never heard of the problem.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> I suggest you call Dish and report the problem. I have called three times over the past month and each time it was as if they've never heard of the problem.


I called Dish this morning to report that the pixilization was gone when we turned the set on this AM. In discussing the "issue" with her, she found that it was in fact a retransmission and that many DC area people called. The problem was found and corrected. I'll not post re any future reoccurences as it seems it is not a receiver issue.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> We replaced our 622 with another 622 on May17th.
> 
> Yesterday two of four HD locals from the Sat lost the picture but sound still present. Other two locals fine. Soft reboot solved. I did call Dish and noted this had happened twice on the first 622.


With the Dallas HD LIL, I have been losing NBC and CBS Video on my 622, but not audio. ABC and FOX not affected. All SD LIL unaffected. Was told by dishquality to send info to a certain tech. I sent him extensive logs showing when I lost NBC and CBS video, actions taken, etc. So far, no suggestion as to what test(s) I might do. Sometimes I can get NBC and CBS HD back by doing a Check Switch. Sometimes I have to do a power reboot.


----------



## Rottenapple (Apr 5, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I called Dish this morning to report that the pixilization was gone when we turned the set on this AM. In discussing the "issue" with her, she found that it was in fact a retransmission and that many DC area people called. The problem was found and corrected. I'll not post re any future reoccurences as it seems it is not a receiver issue.


I hope she was correct. Watching the Apprentice on NBC4 last night was terrible.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ClarkBar said:


> With the Dallas HD LIL, I have been losing NBC and CBS Video on my 622, but not audio. ABC and FOX not affected. ...


Interestingly, this has happened three times on two different 622's in my home. A soft reboot solved the problem. I called Dish on each occasion and the CSR's could find no other complaints. Like you, I lost the picture on NBC and CBS only - FOX and ABC not effected. I'd strongly suggest that you continue to call Dish - you might mention that you know some other DMA's have seen the same thing occur.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Interestingly, this has happened three times on two different 622's in my home. A soft reboot solved the problem. I called Dish on each occasion and the CSR's could find no other complaints. Like you, I lost the picture on NBC and CBS only - FOX and ABC not effected. I'd strongly suggest that you continue to call Dish - you might mention that you know some other DMA's have seen the same thing occur.


DishQaulity tech called me today and talked at length about loss of LIL HD Video on Dallas CBS and NBC. After reviewing my extensive logs and talking with me, they volunteered to send me a new 622 without me asking. I am going to do some further A-B testing on the same HDTV for them with my known "problem" 622 and the new one they send. Will report back if there is anything worthwhile to note.

A Ph.D. Elec. Engineer friend, who programs satellites, says that it cannot possibly be a bad LNB or Separator that causes the loss of video on only 2 of 4 LIL HD stations on the 622. My dealer says that he thinks Dish will be tweaking E*10 (where Dallas HD LIL is located) well into the Fall.

Fascinating that CSR said they had no other complaints. Several forums I checked report the same loss of only 1 or 2 HD network stations losing Video in a LIL package. The tech I spoke with today said that there are several cities reporting losing *only some network HD LIL video*, but not all networks at the same time. Dallas is high on the list. All the more interesting because the audio is still there.

The DishQuality guy really dug into this deeply with me. I hope everyone who has a picture or audio quality problem will write [email protected]. I sent then a several-page log of my problems and troubleshooting. It took them a while to respond, but when they did it was with sincere interest in solving the problem. The more input they get, the quicker problems can be solved. I tend not to report problems by phone, unless the problem is actually crippling the whole receiver. I either write or e-mail. It is too easy to ignore of forget a phone call - and the right people may never hear about the problem.


----------

